
Privacy could be the next big thing: a video talk - stuartlangridge
https://kryogenix.org/code/privacy-could-be-the-next-big-thing-hackference/
======
jesslynnrose
I was lucky enough to see this live, the video is great but doesn't really do
it justice.

